# Reboot après bootcamp



## DocRunner (25 Avril 2021)

Bonjour

J'essaie désespéremment d'installer windows 10 en dualboot sur mon Imac BigSur mais c'est impossible. L'assistant bootcamp se lance, il passe les étapes et au moment du partitionnement ça prend une plombe du coup, je m'en vais et au final, quand je reviens, je suis devant l'ouverture de Mac OS et aucune partition n'est faite..

Comment puis installer windows 10 en dualboot ?

merci


----------



## izel mor (26 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,
La difficulté à partitionner peut venir d'un snapshot qui bloque le redimensionnement. Si tu utilises Time Machine, c'est  souvent la cas.


----------

